# Contract Work



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I hear a lot of horror stories with the national contractors...they want to set your rates and pay when they feel like it...not all are bad, YMMV.


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Jeff


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Don't know your area but you may try to get with some doctors, medical offices, or their IT people. I just finished a doctors office (he moved offices) for his IT guy who does the IT thing but not wiring/termination.
Years ago I worked for another EC (I am self-employed now) who did a lot of health care wiring. It is a very strict sometimes demanding but it is too a point almost recession proof.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I do ongoing IT support/upgrades for my eye doctor's office. Even though I work fulltime, I still find myself there at least once a month for something...all billable!


----------



## mikeylikesit5805 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks Guys, My bowling lanes keep me busy 2-3 times a month. But I am always looking for me!


----------

